# Music Software - to create



## rmax (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Roomies,

Would any of you happen to know which software packages are used to make today's music?

I'm sure Trent Reznor, Eminem, etc all use software. What are the names of the SW packages?

If any of you know, thanks.

It'd be fun to smoke down then create music.


----------



## relentlessfight (Dec 9, 2007)

Most of them use synthesizers along with a handful of other tools. Try Fruity Loops Studio. or FL Studio


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 9, 2007)

FL studio is a good one. If you can find a program called Rebirth by propellorheads its cool as hell. Two roland 303's analog synths an 808 and a 909 drum machine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

relentlessfight said:


> Most of them use synthesizers along with a handful of other tools. Try Fruity Loops Studio. or FL Studio



done. thank you.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

I use fruity loops studio 4 and ableton live 5.0.
I also have many vst plugin synths and fx for those 2 music packages.
If you are new to making music with a computer you might want to stick to fruity loops as ableton is much more complex.

I also had a cme uf5 midi keyboard plugged up to my pc using this software but i have now bought an alesis fusion 6hd and the cme is up for sale along with my boxed copy of fruity loops strangely enough

Thats not a plug to buy it though as i am only selling it locally


----------



## rkm (Dec 9, 2007)

Acid music is another one.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

For anyone seeking free vst synth and fx and i think there may even be a couple of free sequencers as well there go to any or all of these sites and you will find thousands of free programs and synths.

VST Central

Free Cubase VST Plug Ins

free VST plugins. free VST instruments and free VST effects

KVR: Virtual Instruments, Virtual Effects, VST Plugins, Audio Units (AU), DirectX (DX), Universal Binary Compatibility - Audio Plugin News, Reviews and Community

Dont be put of by their shabby looking appearance to some of them,once they are layered with other sounds and put through some fx with some drums they sound great.

I still use many free plugins now,a couple of favourites are triangle 1 and 2 by rgc audio,especially love triangle 2 and dfx skidder for free at that is unreal.
The result you can achieve using dfx skidder,triangle 2 and a couple of preset effects that come with fruity is very good.
There are thousands of free vsts out there


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

can i plug my geetar into my computer now?


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes you can

How to record guitar on your computer - Soundware.co.uk


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

If you also want to go the whole hog and use your guitar to produce and record tracks get this software,only 29.99.
I am seriously considering learning the guitar and using it to play synthesizer sounds through my pc,i like the idea of being able to play the sounds differently using a guitar as a guitar is very different to a keyboard in the way that it makes music.

Guitar Software: Guitarmaster V 2.0 by RoboSens


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

i have to go to my guitar store and look into some things. i would assume i need a special cord?


----------



## relentlessfight (Dec 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have to go to my guitar store and look into some things. i would assume i need a special cord?



You can get special hardware that has the bigger jacks in them for guitar and things. I record myself playing guitar all the time on my computer, i just use one of those adapters that goes from 1/4" to 1/8" and plug it into the microphone jack. 

I got mine at wal-mart. but im sure radio shack or any place that sells audio/video stuff would have them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

relentlessfight said:


> You can get special hardware that has the bigger jacks in them for guitar and things. I record myself playing guitar all the time on my computer, i just use one of those adapters that goes from 1/4" to 1/8" and plug it into the microphone jack.
> 
> I got mine at wal-mart. but im sure radio shack or any place that sells audio/video stuff would have them.



that's it? i have one in my drawer.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

This is what i have been looking at for myself.
A tad expensive but looks very very good.
Turn your guitar into MIDI controller - MacMusic

There are loads of sites that can help you with midi retrofits and cheaper diy options.
A guy i know just loves to plug his guitar into his pc and use it as a guitar fx unit and multi track device.
For this you need a good soundcard though and a decent pc with a large amount of ram for real time reverb processing etc.
He loves that he can use the pc to make complete guitar tracks with drums and piano and fx whilst he sits smoking weed in his own house.

This is probably the best site to help get you started fdd if you want to have a go at playing your guitar through your computer.
I can vouch 100% that you will be impressed with the results if you buy a proper soundcard to make sure of split second real time timing with low latency you will love it

Graph Tech Ghost Modular Pickup System | guitar pickup system


----------



## relentlessfight (Dec 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> that's it? i have one in my drawer.



Hell yea man, thats all i ever use. I know its not professional studio quality, but it sounds great. If you're looking for an easy-free recording and editor program to go along with that, you should try Audacity. 

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

Haha, I have countless mp3's of bass lines I recorded so I wouldn't forget them


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 9, 2007)

fruity loops is so god darn complicated. well maybe not, i just dont know poop about computers.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> fruity loops is so god darn complicated. well maybe not, i just dont know poop about computers.


Fruity is about the easiest and most simple tool you can find if you need any help in using it let me know and i will help you out
These are a couple of screenshots of my ableton live which is complex but amazing and i am still learning it all now after 18 months


----------



## potpimp (Dec 9, 2007)

"Cake Walk" is another great program and a lot of pros use it.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 9, 2007)

natmoon said:


> If you also want to go the whole hog and use your guitar to produce and record tracks get this software,only 29.99.
> I am seriously considering learning the guitar and using it to play synthesizer sounds through my pc,i like the idea of being able to play the sounds differently using a guitar as a guitar is very different to a keyboard in the way that it makes music.
> 
> Guitar Software: Guitarmaster V 2.0 by RoboSens



I haven't played a MIDI guitar since I sold mine a few years ago but the difference between a MIDI guitar and a keyboard is light years. Check out the Steve Morse model Music Man; it's state of the art. Personally I think I'll stick with my digital signal processor splitting my signal into stereo and outputting to twin amps; it's heavenly. It's so good that I sold my full-stack Marshall for this setup; I couldn't be happier and it will still blow your head off for just shear rocking power too. You'll get pretty bored with making helicopter noises and other novel sounds that really have little or nothing to do with making music.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 9, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Fruity is about the easiest and most simple tool you can find if you need any help in using it let me know and i will help you out
> These are a couple of screenshots of my ableton live which is complex but amazing and i am still learning it all now after 18 months


 yes it does look a bit complex lol. i will have to look into this fruity loops thing again. if i can come up with some specific questions i will come to you for help. i appreciate the help.


----------



## sleepytown (Dec 9, 2007)

I just wanted to put in a little note. I have used quite a few programs (Cakewalk, ProTools, etc.) and the copy of Logic Pro I currently use is definitely my favorite. The only drawback is that it is fairly expensive, and you have to be a Mac user. If either is prohibitive, I would recommend trying to get an Academic version of Protools. Once you get a working knowledge together on any of these programs (which can take a long time), you will see the hours melt away when you start playing.

S-Town


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

i have my fruity loops open. i have my geetar plugged into my mic jack. now what? i can't make any sound with my geetar.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

i plugged it into the music jack. it's next to the mic jack. i have very low sound on my left speaker. i don't see anything happening in my program though.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i plugged it into the music jack. it's next to the mic jack. i have very low sound on my left speaker. i don't see anything happening in my program though.


What sound card are you using?
You may also need to double click on the little speaker icon that should be in the bottom right hand corner of your screen and make sure that once you have done that you select options and tick the box marked line in and microphone and then close it all up and double click on the speaker icon again and you should see some mixer tabs the ones with mic or line in may be muted or need turning up.
You may also need a preamp between your guitar and your computer depending on the soundcard that you are using


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

natmoon said:


> What sound card are you using?
> You may also need to double click on the little speaker icon that should be in the bottom right hand corner of your screen and make sure that once you have done that you select options and tick the box marked line in and microphone and then close it all up and double click on the speaker icon again and you should see some mixer tabs the ones with mic or line in may be muted or need turning up.
> You may also need a preamp between your guitar and your computer depending on the soundcard that you are using


what's a sound card?

i got my line in on. i hear it out one side. my settings are on stereo.(?) now how do i use it in FL?


----------



## relentlessfight (Dec 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what's a sound card?
> 
> i got my line in on. i hear it out one side. my settings are on stereo.(?) now how do i use it in FL?



Go to your volume adjustments click options and select Advanced Controls. That should bring up several other ones including the microphone volume. I'd turn them all up. It sounds like your line in is mono. 

If you tried the mic port and its still not working, Im sorry I can't help any further. I've never recorded something in FL Studio. I just import or create things in there. 

Good luck!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what's a sound card?
> 
> i got my line in on. i hear it out one side. my settings are on stereo.(?) now how do i use it in FL?


Ok have a go at this.

First click on the mixer tab as shown.






Then you get a mixer window,click on the in tab as shown.






And then select your particular input that your using from the drop down menu marked as in,what you see on your own pc will be different probably to mine.












Then when you done that you should be able to hear you guitar through fruity.
You can then just click on the record tab when you want to start recording and it will record what you play as a wav file that you can play on your pc. or record to a cd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

i put my geetar away but i will try that. looks simple enough. i'll try it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2007)

ableton for live mixing Cubase for straight production (Reason as well)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

i can plug my guitar into the music jack. run it thru my program then plug the headphone jack from my computer into my amp. rock on!! thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## rmax (Dec 10, 2007)

Natmoon,

"for sale along with my boxed copy of fruity loops strangely enough






Thats not a plug to buy it though as i am only selling it locally




"


How much would you ask for the FL? Where do you live? I'm in Michigan.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 10, 2007)

I paid 159 pounds for the keyboard and 99 pounds for fruity loops 3 when it first came out as its a boxed edition.
I think 258 pounds is about 500 dollars or so.
I put the keyboard and fruity loops up for sale as a package for 110 pounds,220 dollars,no offers.

In all reality i am giving fruity loops away with the keyboard as i have fl studio 4 now.

I have no idea how much fruity loops should be second hand but it wouldn't be a lot for version 3 even though it did me fine for years and the only reason i ever changed it was because i outgrew it as a tool and have moved onto more complicated things.


----------



## rmax (Dec 10, 2007)

Natmoon,

I'll need a Keyboard with FL? Dang-it. I was thinking I'd load the software and make some tunes then go cruising right away. This sounds a lot more complicated.

I'll get back to you after the New Year.

Thanks for the fast responses!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 10, 2007)

rmax said:


> Natmoon,
> 
> I'll need a Keyboard with FL? Dang-it. I was thinking I'd load the software and make some tunes then go cruising right away. This sounds a lot more complicated.
> 
> ...



I live in england so youll have to have a look elsewhere lol
If you can find a company that will ship to you then this is a great deal that you can scout around for that will be all you need to get started with a professional sound.
Ableton live has specific and easy to follow lesson programs to teach you what everything is and does.
The below link takes you to a site that has a damn good keyboard and the ableton software with 221 pounds off(442 dollars).
This is a great deal if you can find someone to price match it to where you live you wont go wrong

M-Audio Oxygen & Ableton Live 5 Bundle


----------



## rmax (Dec 11, 2007)

Nat,

OK.

The problem is I live in an apartment and use the closet to grow. So all the stuff that should be in the closet is piled in the dining area of the apartment. The closet shelving, etc. is under my bed. LOL

My place is overflowing with stuff! But I hate buying herb more than looking stuff all day. Hehehe....


----------



## natmoon (Dec 14, 2007)

This is a great deal for those on a budget

Alesis Photon X25 Midi / USB controller Keyboard on eBay, also Other Electronic Keyboards, Electronic Keyboards, Keyboard Piano, Musical Instruments (end time 22-Dec-07 21:56:29 GMT)


----------



## sohi (Dec 14, 2007)

Reason! It's an amazing program, look into it. I love it. I'm not great at it... _the whole music thing_, but it can do a lot of things in a very well laid out "Rack". The GUI makes it look like a real Rack and acts like one too. Check it out.


----------



## cream8 (Jan 9, 2008)

what ever works for you is the best way!!! im a fan of stand-alone synths and my mpc200xl and reason...i play guitar and drums, chop it up in the mpc dump it into protools. i live for music! and hydro!


----------

